# Sealy's Killer Arrested for DUI Again



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

The man convicted of killing Malik Sealy in a drunk-driving accident in 2000 was arrested again for suspicion of drunken driving. Based on another part of the story (not quoted below), it would be his fourth drunk-driving related offense if he is convicted, with one in Iowa and still another one in Minnesota. The man was sentenced to four years in prison after killing Sealy.

The AP says:



> A man convicted in the alcohol-related crash that killed Timberwolves guard Malik Sealy was arrested Sunday on suspicion of drunken driving.
> 
> Souksangouane Phengsene, 51, of Shakopee was booked into the Hennepin County Jail around 2 a.m., according to the county Web site. State Patrol spokesman Mark Peterson said Phengsene is likely to face a felony DWI charge.
> 
> In May 2000, Phengsene was driving the wrong way on Highway 100 when he hit a vehicle driven by Sealy, who died from injuries suffered in the crash.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Guys like this need to be put away for good, those kind of people are among the scum of the earth.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

If he got his license back, somebody should be explaining how.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i remember he got caught before this, after he had been released from prison for maliks death.

you kill someone drink driving.... and you continue to do it?

this guy doesnt deserve to live with the public, back to prison with him.. please


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

That's just sick. Get his pathetic *** back in prison. He doesnt deserve to even walk in public, nevermind drive.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I've been doing some public interest work in Legal Aid, and I've seen the DUI imbeciles walking in - and I love seeing it when some spoiled idiot kid gets his or her license revoked for being stupid behind the wheel. If only the laws were stricter...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Lock this dude in a room with Garnett.... a "law free" room


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

That's just sad. He should have his hands cut off so he can't drive again.

And I'm studying Law.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Extremely sad. Some people never learn


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Krstic All Star said:


> I've been doing some public interest work in Legal Aid, and I've seen the DUI imbeciles walking in - and I love seeing it when some spoiled idiot kid gets his or her license revoked for being stupid behind the wheel. If only the laws were stricter...


While I certainly think this guy (who killed Sealy--not KAS) shouldn't ever be driving again and needs serious, serious consequences, I also get more upset about people like those KAS is talking about, and LOVE seeing them punished. An acquaintance of mine got a DUI almost 10 years ago and spent months and thousands of dollars fighting it, not because he wasn't drunk, but because he believed there was a procedural error by the cop in pulling him over. (He lost. Ahahaha.) Then, maybe 5 years ago, the same guy got another DUI, fighting (and losing) again.

Neither time was he drunk enough to be what I'd consider a really serious risk--nothing like someone who could go the wrong way down an interstate highway, like Sealy's killer. But even so, he was a danger. An obvious danger. And to think that, even knowing he is doing something wrong in drunk driving, his attitude was F--- the cops for pulling him over and how could he get out of it...that bothers me. I loved seeing him convicted. Loved it. Because the sense of entitlement some people have is sickening. At least when someone is really, truly down-and-out, I can be sympathetic about their problems. If you're just a smartass, ****-up kid who figures daddy can get you off scot free, I hope they throw the book at you.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

That's terrible news, I think about Malik from time to time because he was one of my heros from my hometown watching him accomplish in playing in the NBA. To see this guy continue to disobey the law, and have no regard for human life by continuing to get behind the wheel while intoxicated makes me sick. When they start giving these guys 25 to life sentences for DUI, then maybe people will think twice before drinking and driving.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

USSKittyHawk said:


> When they start giving these guys 25 to life sentences for DUI, then maybe people will think twice before drinking and driving.


Not to get too off topic, but obviously they won't think twice. The punishments, at least in Minnesota, are pretty severe. You can lose your license, get prison time or both on your first conviction, even if there were no accidents associated with the offense. And multiple offenses stack up stiffer punishments. But I think that, as is the case with a lot of crime, punishment after the fact is somewhat useless. It doesn't change the behavior of the offender and it doesn't undo any damage s/he has done. Society would be better off addressing the issues ahead of time--preventative action. 

That would never happen, however, because no politician is willing to give up the "Ooooh, I'm tough on crime, look at me!" bravado that gets them elected. (Same reason we have idiotic drug laws.)


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

If he had some crack, THEN he'd be too dangerous to let out for twenty years.

For once I wouldn't mind if someone planted some.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

An update on this: the guy got 8 years for his latest DUI.

(Minneapolis) Star Tribune story:

http://www.startribune.com/local/18148424.html


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

good...
hope he gets a cell with Bubba


----------

